# Gastro problems - thyroid?



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, I have been having some problems with my stomach and digestion and my locum GP has said that since I have had these problems for quite a few number of years (by my count 4-5 years but possibly longer) it might be worth me being referred to a gastroenterologist. She has put me on Omaprazole for now as she suspects acid reflux.

I told my last GP practice about these issues and even though I sent them a letter regarding this they did not like the fact that I was referring to articles for testing that were over 20 years old. This letter is now in my files and I'm wondering if action can be taken against the GP surgery since I could have a malabsorption issue that they did not look into despite me hinting at one in my letter.

!Serum Ferritin: 28 (30-400) - normal, no action needed

Vitamin D3: 73 (50-75 suboptimal) I have been supplementing with a D3 3000IU spray.

Vitamin B12: 362 (180-900)

Folate: 4.9 (4.1-18.7)

Symptoms:

Fatigue

Pale skin, almost anaemic

Constipation but this has now become looser, sometimes watery

Wheezing

Difficulty swallowing

Breathing problems

Fizziness in throat

Lumps/swelling in throat over thyroid and in the upper parts of my neck (there are two well-defined lumps either side of my neck. One is near my hyoid bone and has been there since March. The other is lower down)

Dry skin

Extreme weight loss despite eating more protein and carbohydrate-rich food and eating 3 meals a day. Anything to get the weight on and make it stay. My weight was 7 stone 6, it is now just 7 stone. My BMI was 17.9 and is now 17.3. (healthy range 18.5-25)

Abdominal pain (I had one severe bout of abdominal pain last week and I thought it was gas pains so I attempted to pass gas by tensing my lower abdominal muscles but it made the pain worse). I rarely get any pain but when I do it's very acute and sharp

Loss of appetite

Reactions when eating certain foods

Milk - Constipation and gas within 5-20 minutes of consumption

Wheat/gluten - Constipation and gas within 15-40 minutes of consumption

My previous GP has said I do not have gluten or lactose intolerance because my symptoms do not correlate with either of them.

I have hypothyroidism and I am under the care of an endocrinologist. She has said she didn't want me to undergo an upper endoscopy because she didn't want to put me through an unpleasant procedure but I am wondering if, by perhaps allowing me to undergo the procedure, something may have been found?

So, the locum GP has put a note on my records for my usual GP (I didn't even know she was away at the time) to follow-up in 2 weeks to see if the omaprazole is working but because of the extreme weight loss they are looking to refer me on to a gastroenterologist.

I am now very worried because I feel I'll be seen as someone who is intentionally starving herself but whatever I eat and however much I eat it makes no difference.

Could I possibly have malabsorption?

Can anyone advise me on my situation? What does a gastroenterologist do? Will they be able to do more tests on me and what ones do they do?

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When were your latest thyroid labs run and what were the results?


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> When were your latest thyroid labs run and what were the results?


My latest thyroid results were run in September and are:

TSH - 0.60 (0.2-4.2)
Free T3 - 4 (3.9-6.7)
Free T4 - 15 (12-22)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are low on your freees which points to being hypo. That van cause alot of digestive issues.

You also sound like you have sensitivities to lactose and gluten.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> You are low on your freees which points to being hypo. That van cause alot of digestive issues.
> 
> You also sound like you have sensitivities to lactose and gluten.


Thanks for reply. 

I have tried going gluten and lactose free in the past. I have done this for 3 months but the symptoms are coming back again.

Would I need to eliminate gluten and lactose for longer?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think your first line of defense is getting optimal thyroid labs (and adjusting your meds so you get those labs). Once you are stable, then fiddle with exclusion diets.

FWIW, I had horrible digestive issues for a long, long time (at least ten years). Once my labs were stable, so was my gut.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> I think your first line of defense is getting optimal thyroid labs (and adjusting your meds so you get those labs). Once you are stable, then fiddle with exclusion diets.
> 
> FWIW, I had horrible digestive issues for a long, long time (at least ten years). Once my labs were stable, so was my gut.


Thanks! I've now changed doctor practices because my current one thinks my thyroid doesn't need retesting. The doctor I saw before that booked me in to have it retested at the start of November. The one I've just spoken to wants it moved to mid-November, so 10 weeks after my last one. I really don't know why that is.

It's good to know that my digestive problems aren't uncommon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The fact that all 3 numbers are low suggests to me that you need an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Suspicious nodules need to be ruled out.

And you do need to take action on the ferritin in my humble opinion.

Sending hugs; I know you don't feel well.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thank you Andros. Hugs back to you. 

The doctor will not do an ultra sound of my thyroid even though I mentioned a lump in the throat feeling and difficulty swallowing. She did not examine me and didn't ask me if she could. On that basis I moved doctors.

I have felt a lump on the right side of my neck under my jaw. I did a Google and it comes up with ectopic thyroid tissue or a thyroglossal duct cyst. I don't think it's infected but it does ache at times and tonight I've been feeling sick. Should I speak to my doctor about this? I moved surgeries today and the new surgery have said my new registration will be set up by Friday but I don't think this should wait any longer. Would my current surgery be able to help during an appointment before the new registration is set up?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course this needs to be addressed and if they won't do the ultra-sound; start screaming cancer and liability! They "will" go into action!! Sad, but true!

I guess you are across the pond somewhere?


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Of course this needs to be addressed and if they won't do the ultra-sound; start screaming cancer and liability! They "will" go into action!! Sad, but true!
> 
> I guess you are across the pond somewhere?


Yep, UK.


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

This may be completely unrelated, and I know you said you have had digestive problems for years, but has anyone looked at your gallbladder recently? I ask because all of your digestive symptoms sound identical to mine before I had my gallbladder removed, including the weight loss because it hurt SO much to eat. I know it is a very common thing to have gallbladder problems and they can really mess you up.


----------



## stephluvsu2 (Sep 2, 2015)

anommay1013 said:


> This may be completely unrelated, and I know you said you have had digestive problems for years, but has anyone looked at your gallbladder recently? I ask because all of your digestive symptoms sound identical to mine before I had my gallbladder removed, including the weight loss because it hurt SO much to eat. I know it is a very common thing to have gallbladder problems and they can really mess you up.


Did you have gallstones? having pain in my upper right quad under ribs that radiates thru back and up shoulder. had ultra sound done on liver, gallbladder, pancreas and everything looked normal. saw specialist and she is treating me for ulcer and having scope done Tuesday. also going for HIDA scan. also being tested for b12 and celiac.


----------

